# Canadian Fulfillment Services?



## kyoru (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys I'm looking for a new printer to handle my printing....I usually go with custom ink, great stuff but I need to step it up and get retagging and bagging done now. Is there any Canadian shops that do this for around the same price?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kyoru said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a new printer to handle my printing....I usually go with custom ink, great stuff but I need to step it up and get retagging and bagging done now. Is there any Canadian shops that do this for around the same price?


Custom Ink doesn't do fufillment. They are just a regular screen printer.

To find one in Canada that does relabeling, all you would need to do is check the local phonebook and call around to a few shops.

Or you could search google for your region, screen printing, relabeling.

Sorry I can't give you a more solid recommendation, but we tend to stay away from printer recommendations here since so many of our members are t-shirt printers. It helps to avoid self promotion and spam.

It shouldn't be too hard to find a screen printer in canada though. I've found a few in my past google searches when looking for other stuff.


----------

